# Shortcut to rename folder?



## Jeremy Gilbert (Aug 28, 2008)

In LR1.1-1.4, you used to be able to rename a folder in the folder view pane (shown in the Library module) just by double clicking. This appears to be disabled in LR2.'. 

Any way to get it back? Has anyone found a hidden shortcut that triggers the rename?

I have to rename a lot of folders as part of my projects.

(LR 2.' on MacOs 1'.5.4)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 28, 2008)

Just control/click over the folder name and you will have the rename option, I think that is the option now. It may be slower for many folders but that ought not be necessary often - hopefully


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I think this is a bug.


----------



## sector (Mar 16, 2009)

It would be great to have this feature back. F2 shortcut would also work fine.


----------



## Juergen (Mar 16, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;2'757 said:
			
		

> Just control/click over the folder name and you will have the rename option, I think that is the option now. It may be slower for many folders but that ought not be necessary often - hopefully



On Windows Ctl-Click jumps to All photographs. If you are in solo mode, it doesn't open the catalog panel and leaves the folder panel open but you see all photos in library.
Maybe a bug, but I'm not sure. There are so many undocumented and hard to find features in Lightroom and maybe this is one of them.

Jürgen


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Works fine for me, mmmmmmm


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 17, 2009)

Juergen;394'' said:
			
		

> On Windows Ctl-Click jumps to All photographs. If you are in solo mode, it doesn't open the catalog panel and leaves the folder panel open but you see all photos in library.
> Maybe a bug, but I'm not sure. There are so many undocumented and hard to find features in Lightroom and maybe this is one of them.
> 
> Jürgen



Ctrl-click on Mac = Right-click on Windows

The OP is a Mac user, so Geoff just gave the Mac option to access the contextual menu.

Ctrl-click on Windows = Cmd-click on Mac

This does the same on Mac, which is jump to All Photographs.


----------

